# prime day no offer?



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

I didn’t see any block at the Amazon Prime day, interesting.

by the way at DLA5


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You were late to the game. Blocks were released on Saturday for the entire week.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I had an evening block and they sent me home with pay no packages


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

evangil said:


> I didn't see any block at the Amazon Prime day, interesting.
> 
> by the way at DLA5


Pedo pic in your avatar


----------



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

New
I deleted your avatar because it was obviously against forum rules. Please review the terms and rules that you agreed to when you signed up to the site located at the bottom right corner of this page.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
are you kidding me? That is just a dog!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

It is just a dog but can be seen in other ways. I'm sure you already knew that.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Now if you had a service dog vest on the poor thing that said Uber on it, you may have got a pass.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Maybe it was another "flex app bug" like your other post.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Iann said:


> Pedo pic in your avatar


I think you meant phallic not what Elon Musk said "pedo".


----------

